# Spam Filtern



## Stone (9. Okt. 2009)

hallo.

ich habe eine frage bezüglich spam und filtern. 
amavis erkennt brav den spam und markiert diesen auch richtig. nun hätte ich gerne in der ispconfig gesagt das wenn ein spam daher kommt das dieser richtig in einen bestimmten ordner geschoben werden soll. doch dies geht leider nicht.

was muss ich genau in die textfelder schreiben und in den dropdown menus auswählen das dies funktioniert. ich hab es bis jetzt leider nicht geschaft das dies wirklich was tut.

danke


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2009)

Du legst einfach eine neue Filter Regel bei der Mailbox an, die nach ***SPAM*** im Betreff filtert (oder was Du bei Dir als Markierung nimmst) und das Soll dann in den Ordner "Spam" oder "Junk" verschoben werden.


----------



## buzzer7 (19. Feb. 2010)

Ich will auch 

Habe alles durchsucht hier aber irgendwie finde ich nix. Irgendwie scheint es sowieso ein Fehler gewesen zu sein ISPConfig 3 zu installieren. Irgendwie findet man nur Infos für die 2. Vielleicht sollte ich mal downgraden, wer weiss.

Aber egal, hier die Frage.

Hätte auch gerne dass mein Spam nicht gelöscht wird sondern verschoben. Aber irgendwie passt alles was ich hier so finde nicht auf meine Installation. Da http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15704 steht man solle etwas in /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/spamassassin.rc.master ändern. Cool, den Pfad gibt es bei mir nicht. Auch ein 
	
	



```
find -name spamassasson.rc.master
```
 ergab keinen Treffer. 

Kann mir einer helfen oder zumindest sagen wo ich anfangen kann mit lesen? Möchte nur dass mein Spam nicht gelöscht wird sondern in einen Ordner Spam verschoben wird.

Achso, und wenn mir einer nen guten Anfang zeigen könnte für Infos zu ISPConfig 3 und wie man diverse "Teile" einstellt wäre ich auch glücklich. So musste doch irgendwann mal ein Fix für ich glaube Spamassassin eingespielt werden weil der irgendwelche Nachrichten raus filtert. Keine Ahnung wo, keine Ahnung wie aber das wäre toll wenn irgendwo stehen würde wie man die einzelnen Teile einstellt. So stellt sich mir auch direkt die Frage ob ich dem Viruskiller nicht irgendwann mal ein neues Virus Definitionsfile geben muss oder holt er sich die selber? Wenn ja, wie kann ich kontrollieren ob er das immer noch zuverlässig macht, sowas kann auch mal hacken. Solche Infos finde ich irgendwie nicht. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu blöd.

Aber auf jeden Fall wäre es lieb wenn mir einer das mit dem Spam verschieben verraten würde. Ich habe ISPConfig 3.

Danke!


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2010)

http://www.ispc-wiki.org/
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43524


----------



## buzzer7 (19. Feb. 2010)

Ja, danke. Das Wiki kenne ich. Da seht sogar etwas von mir drin. Aber wirklich etwas drin steht da nicht.

Habe jetzt nach diversen Cross Thoughts eine amavisd.conf gefunden. Die gibt es auch 2mal aber auf nur einen von denen reagiert ISPConfig.

Der Anfang um dieses "Spam in Ordner verschieben" Dings zu schaffen ist wohl dass man bei dem entsprechenden User bei Spamfilter "Wants all spam" einschaltet. Sonst werden die Spams direkt gelöscht. Jetzt muss ich nur noch schaffen dass Spam auch als solche markiert wird, also dieses ***SPAM*** in den Betreff. Dann kann man sie verschieben.

Dann werde ich mal weiter suchen.

Danke.


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2010)

> Der Anfang um dieses "Spam in Ordner verschieben" Dings zu schaffen ist  wohl dass man bei dem entsprechenden User bei Spamfilter "Wants all  spam" einschaltet. Sonst werden die Spams direkt gelöscht. Jetzt muss  ich nur noch schaffen dass Spam auch als solche markiert wird, also  dieses ***SPAM*** in den Betreff. Dann kann man sie verschieben.


Nein, das geht vganz anders und vor allem viel einfacher. Denn Konfigurationsdateien musst Du keine ändern.

1) Wähle für die Mailbox als spamfilter Regel z.B. Normal aus.
2) Gehe zu den spamfilter policys und stell dort ein, wwas genau passieren soll, also z.B. bei der spamfilter policy normal:

Spam tag level: 1
Spam tag Level 2: 3.6
Spam kill level: 15
Spam subject tag: ***SPAM***

Das ergibt einfach folgendes: ab score 1 schreibt er den score in den mail header, ab 3.6 fügt er ***SPAM*** ins subject ein und ab 15 löscht der den spam.


----------



## buzzer7 (19. Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank! Das sind die Infos die irgendwo geschrieben stehen sollten. Dann müsste man nicht fragen und irgendwen belästigen. Lieb übrigens dass Du mir antwortest. Hast sicher auch anderes zu tuen, danke!

Habe alles so gemacht wie Du geschrieben hast aber trotzdem kommen Spams nicht durch, egal ob ich Spam Liebhaber an oder aus gemacht habe. Habe mal im maillog geguckt, da stehen 2 interessante Sachen. Vielleicht sagt Dir das ja was.

1tens

```
Feb 19 13:27:15 xxx amavis[1153]: (01153-04) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
```
Muss ich mir darüber Gedanken machen? Hab in das ClamAV Log geguckt. Da steht drin dass er sich brav täglich Updates von irgendwo holt.

Und zu meinem Spam Problem

```
Feb 19 13:18:27 xxx amavis[1152]: (01152-05) [B]Blocked SPAM[/B], [xx.xx.xx.xx] [xx.xx.xx.xx] <noreply@xxx.de> -> <xx@xxx.de>, quarantine: spam-KmtzPdjPo1eM.gz, Message-ID: <A5D8261B-996D-4245-83A0-8BDDFA934503@srv01.xxx.de>, mail_id: KmtzPdjPo1eM, [B]Hits: 9.313[/B], size: 733, 4640 ms
Feb 19 12:18:27 xxx postfix/smtp[2196]: 451941DA0BDF: to=<xx@xxx.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=4.7, delays=0.06/0/0/4.6, dsn=2.5.0, status=sent (250 2.5.0 Ok, id=01152-05, [B]BOUNC[/B]E)
Feb 19 13:18:27 xxx postfix/qmgr[2394]: 451941DA0BDF: removed
```
Ich habe als Kill Score bei der "Normal" Richtlinie 15 eingegeben und der User hat als Spamfilter auch "Normal" ausgewählt.

Hilfe mir bitte 

Übrigens den amavisd neu gestartet hatte ich auch schon mal.


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2010)

Dann schau mal nach, dass Du bei der Domain enteweder keinen spamfilter oder aber den gleichen wie bei der mailbox ausgewählt hast.

Zum clamav: starte clamd mal neu.


----------



## buzzer7 (19. Feb. 2010)

Bei der entsprechenden EMail Domain war der Spamfilter "Normal" aktiviert. Habe dann auch mal "nicht aktiviert", also kein Spamfilter ausprobiert. Keine Änderung. Immer noch Blocked Spam im Log. Habe dann auch mal gerade den ganzen Server neu gestartet, keine Änderung, immer noch Blocked Spam im Log. 

Liegt es vielleicht an den Einträgen in der /etc/amavisd/amavisd.conf?


```
#
# Quarantine settings
#

$final_virus_destiny = D_BOUNCE;
$final_spam_destiny = D_DISCARD;
$final_banned_destiny = D_BOUNCE;
$final_bad_header_destiny = D_PASS;
```
oder haben diese Einträge keine Bedeutung weil sie von ISPConfig Einstellungen verändert/ersetzt werden?


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2010)

Die quarantine settings sind ok und so wie sie sein sollten. Du hast ber vermutlich irgendwo in der amavisd.conf einen Score für den Kill-Wert gesetzt, der < 15 ist. Den solltest Du am besten mal auf 100 oder so setzen.


----------



## buzzer7 (19. Feb. 2010)

Das dürfte dann wohl das hier sein


```
$sa_tag_level_deflt  = 2.0;  # add spam info headers if at, or above that level
$sa_tag2_level_deflt = 6.2;  # add 'spam detected' headers at that level
$sa_kill_level_deflt = 6.9;  # triggers spam evasive actions (e.g. blocks mail)
$sa_dsn_cutoff_level = 10;   # spam level beyond which a DSN is not sent
$sa_crediblefrom_dsn_cutoff_level = 18; # likewise, but for a likely valid From
# $sa_quarantine_cutoff_level = 25; # spam level beyond which quarantine is off
$penpals_bonus_score = 8;    # (no effect without a @storage_sql_dsn database)
$penpals_threshold_high = $sa_kill_level_deflt;  # don't waste time on hi spam
$bounce_killer_score = 100;  # spam score points to add for joe-jobbed bounces
```
Ich habe da aber echt nichts dran verstellt! Bis heute morgen wusste ich gar nicht dass es diese Datei gibt. Wieso verstellt sich sowas denn dann?


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2010)

Kann sich z.B. durch System Updates ändern. Ändere mal den $sa_kill_level_deflt auf irgend was hohes wie 100 oder so und starte amavisd neu.


----------

